# 2008 Graduation at RMC



## tomahawk6 (15 May 2008)

Congratulations to the new 2Lt's and good luck on your new career. 






Today was the 2008 graduation parade at the Royal Military College of Canada. More than 200 Officer-Cadets receive their commission and got promoted to the rank of 2nd Lieutenant.


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 May 2008)




----------



## Lumber (16 May 2008)

Where you there, Tom?


----------



## tomahawk6 (16 May 2008)

Nope. But I found these pic's and thought that should be posted. ;D


----------



## Strike (16 May 2008)

Congrats to all the new grads.  I'm sure they're all in the middle of changing from scarlets to mess kit as we speak! :cheers:


----------



## Good2Golf (16 May 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> Congrats to all the new grads.  I'm sure they're all in the middle of changing from scarlets to mess kit as we speak! :cheers:




...ahhhh, to think what I was doing at exactly this time (~00:29), 20 years ago this night....    >


----------



## Pikache (16 May 2008)

Congrats to all 

I gotta say though, that donut headwear thing has to be one of the gayest thing I've seen. ;D


----------



## Lumber (16 May 2008)

HighlandFusilier said:
			
		

> Congrats to all
> 
> I gotta say though, that donut headwear thing has to be one of the gayest thing I've seen. ;D



Thanks, chief.

So are skirts on a man.  ;D


----------



## tabernac (16 May 2008)

Bring back the shako!!!

Perhaps an all black forage cap (Guards style) with gold band and red piping is on the order?

In anycase, I can only push myself to reach that stage 4 years from now. Congrats Grads!


----------



## Big Foot (16 May 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> Congrats to all the new grads.  I'm sure they're all in the middle of changing from scarlets to mess kit as we speak! :cheers:


Actually, I think most of us were off drinking at this time. lol. Survivors breakfast just happened and I am a true survivor of Grad Ball '08! Thanks for the good wishes, all!


----------



## muffin (16 May 2008)

We just got this via email - it's a slideshow of Grad '08.

http://www.thewhig.com/media/slideshows/RMC_Graduation_2008/index.html


----------



## Mike Baker (16 May 2008)

Congrats Grads!

Best of luck to you all!

Cheers
Baker


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 May 2008)

So I will ask probably a question with an obvious answer, why so many different orders of headress?


----------



## tabernac (16 May 2008)

muffin said:
			
		

> http://www.thewhig.com/media/slideshows/RMC_Graduation_2008/index.html



Why is it that there are so many in DEUs as opposed to scarlets?


----------



## muffin (16 May 2008)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> Why is it that there are so many in DEUs as opposed to scarlets?



The UTPNCM students (Otter Squadron) do not wear scarlets when they graduate.


----------



## Strike (16 May 2008)

Pith helmets are for parade positions.  The highland hat (can't remember what it's called) is everyday headress for pipe band members and dancers.  The bonnets for the pipe band during parades and shows.


----------



## Lumber (16 May 2008)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> Why is it that there are so many in DEUs as opposed to scarlets?



If you do not successfully complete *all* four of the pillars (Academic, Military, Bilingualism and Athletics), then, even as an ROTP cadet,  you do not get to wear your scarlets for graduation.


----------



## Lumber (16 May 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> So I will ask probably a question with an obvious answer, why so many different orders of headress?



Not to mention everyone wears the pillbox a different way.


----------



## labattblue (16 May 2008)

> We just got this via email - it's a slideshow of Grad '08.
> 
> http://www.thewhig.com/media/slideshows/RMC_Graduation_2008/index.html



How come everyone in the army doesn't learn how to do a flying jump kick over four people crouched over and break a board??


----------



## tabernac (16 May 2008)

Lumber said:
			
		

> If you do not successfully complete *all* four of the pillars (Academic, Military, Bilingualism and Athletics), then, even as an ROTP cadet,  you do not get to wear your scarlets for graduation.


That is scary. I would hate not being able to wear scarlets like the other people I would be graduating with....

It's odd though, because the people in DEUs look like they've already been commissioned, with 1 fat spaghetti strap as opposed to a thin one. Plus, one of the women in Navy DEUs looks like she has her gold band around her bowler already.


----------



## cavalryman (16 May 2008)

Might I hazard to point out that the ones in DEUs came through the UTPNCM stream and are not ROTP cadets.  Lumber's explanation, in the eyes of this ex-cadet, is not even remotely plausible.  Every one needs to "pass" the four "pillars" to graduate - bugger up one of them and you don't graduate - simple.  Only ROTP officer cadets wear the scarlet, however.


----------



## Strike (17 May 2008)

The pictures where the scarlets and DEUs are mixed are of the 4th yr grads marching together.  At this point they are marching as grads and not in their sqn affiliations.  Hence the mix of uniforms.


----------



## Good2Golf (17 May 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> Pith helmets are for parade positions.  The *highland hat* (can't remember what it's called) is everyday headress for pipe band members and dancers.  The bonnets for the pipe band during parades and shows.



Glengarry.


----------



## Strike (17 May 2008)

Thx.


----------



## medaid (17 May 2008)

What's with the all black(?) or navy blue with wedge storm trooper uniform? 

Okay... they actually look quite sharp ;D


----------



## Lumber (17 May 2008)

cavalryman said:
			
		

> Might I hazard to point out that the ones in DEUs came through the UTPNCM stream and are not ROTP cadets.  Lumber's explanation, in the eyes of this ex-cadet, is not even remotely plausible.  Every one needs to "pass" the four "pillars" to graduate - bugger up one of them and you don't graduate - simple.  Only ROTP officer cadets wear the scarlet, however.



I'm sorry to burst your bubble Sir, but things have changed. Some of those in DEUs are in fact members of the UTPNCM program, but several are not. You can indeed graduate from RMC without successfully completing all four of the pillars. For example, if you fail to attain a BBB profile in your second language, then you will be on parade in DEUs. I'm not certain, but I believe if you fail to pass your RMC PPT fitness test, or if you have not yet completed Phase 1, that you will also not be allowed to wear Scarlets on parade.

This is something very new; the decision was made in the last six months. 

EDIT: Additional info - before this, you could fail the three(two? military?) pillars excluding academics and still graduate and get commissioned; however, you would not get the RMC post nominal in your designation. Now, not only do you not get the post nominal, you don't get to wear scarlets on grad parade.


----------



## CougarKing (19 May 2008)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> Bring back the shako!!!



I've seen pictures of new officers graduating from RMA-Sandhurst and RMC-Duntroon/the ADFA (Australia) and they each appear to have different uniforms as well, though of course this is understandable to take national identities into account. Still, I find it quite ironic that none of the above institutions have their cadets wear the distinct Shako head gear, while it is still being used by cadets at the USMA in West Point as well as the State-run Military Colleges such as the Citadel in South Carolina and the Virginia Military Institute.


----------

